# Long Island NY Ideas on where to stay?



## pcgirl54 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok having never been to LI what towns would one look for hotels if they want to see the beaches and walk around little towns for a long weekend. We are not one of the Rich and Famous crowd so would there be things for us to do that suit our budget. Love beaches, farmer's markets and walking around towns,Flea markets, resale shops, Mom and Pop shops etc.


----------



## lynne (Jul 23, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Ok having never been to LI what towns would one look for hotels if they want to see the beaches and walk around little towns for a long weekend. We are not one of the Rich and Famous crowd so would there be things for us to do that suit our budget. Love beaches, farmer's markets and walking around towns,Flea markets, resale shops, Mom and Pop shops etc.



It all depends on what time of year you are planning to visit.  If after Labor Day, the prices will decrease as the summer is high season for Long Island Beaches.  

If you take the Cross Sound Ferry from New London, CT to Orient Point, you can explore the North Fork of Long Island - Wineries, small towns, quaint beaches (but rocky - you need the South Shore for the white sand beaches).  You can visit Shelter Island via ferry and then ferry to the South Shore for Montague Point, and the Hamptons. 

If you are considering taking a ferry from Bridgeport, CT to Port Jefferson, you can explore the North Shore of LI - Port Jefferson, Northport, Huntington and Oyster Bay are really nice little villages but again have very rocky beaches.


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 23, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Ok having never been to LI what towns would one look for hotels if they want to see the beaches and walk around little towns for a long weekend. We are not one of the Rich and Famous crowd so would there be things for us to do that suit our budget. Love beaches, farmer's markets and walking around towns,Flea markets, resale shops, Mom and Pop shops etc.


Strongly suggest the north fork of Long Island. Try Greenport, Southold, Cutchouge,  New Suffolk, Mattituck, Jamesport. The only chain type lodging is in Riverhead which isn't small or quaint but not a bad staring point for the others if that is the type of motel hotel you are looking for. There are many B&B's.
Greenport is likely the most expensive lodging but also a really nice port town to explore.  There are nice sand beaches on the bay side of the fork. The sound side they are pretty rocky. Try Orient state park for a nice beach walk. Southold town, which encompasses much of the north fork has many preserved nature walks/ trails that are good. Some go near by the shores.
There are many antique shops, wineries, great restaurants spread out throughout the area.
Good Luck,
Mahlon


----------



## shoney (Jul 23, 2009)

I prefer the north shore, but they are right...Beaches are rocky.  We enjoy going to the wineries on the north fork.  If you aren't into  B&B's, I suggest you look into the harborfront inn in greenport.  It is very nice.


----------



## Linda74 (Jul 23, 2009)

If you have a car, just stay mid - island and you can do the North and the South shore.....it would be a shame to be there and not at least drive to Montauk and through the Hamptons.  There are seafood shacks along the way or there is always Gossman's Dock or the Dock in Montauk to get some good seafood.  
There is nothing quaint about Bridgeport, Ct.  Port Jefferson is cute however.


----------



## shoney (Jul 23, 2009)

You could also take the ferry from greenport to shelter island and then again onto the south fork.  Montauk is very pretty and the beach is great. You may reserve that for your "beach day".


----------



## abc31 (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are all good suggestions, but it depends what you are looking for.  Riverhead is a good place to stay if you want to be central to the East End.  There are a few wineries closeby.  Pindar is a good one.  I don't know if you have kids with you, but there is a water park called Splish Splash there and a really nice aquarium called Atlantis.  There are also outlets if that interests you.  You could get to The Hamptons pretty easily from there and it would be less expensive. 

Greenport is a really nice town, but it is pretty far out.    Montauk is a great vacation spot too & a little more down to earth than much of the Hamptons, but if you can find a room, it will cost you.  

If you do like bed & breakfasts, I stayed at a good one in the Hamptons called A Butler's Manor. 

Port Jefferson is a nice little town, but there is not enough to do there to keep you busy for a whole day.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 23, 2009)

It would be for Labor Day weekend. I would want to take our car.


----------



## wrxdoug (Jul 24, 2009)

Try the Rams Head Inn in Shelter Island between the two forks.  Great Inn to stay at with a lovely restaurant it over looks a bay and has a beach area for guests.


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 24, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> It would be for Labor Day weekend. I would want to take our car.


The traffic on the south side will likely be horrific on Friday, Saturday and Sunday of labor day weekend. If you want to sit in traffic jams with a bunch of Hummers and Beamers that is the place to be!
Monday, the traffic should be considerably less on the south shore especially if traveling eastbound.
The traffic on the main road of the north fork (Route 25) will be heavy, that weekend, but nothing compared to the parking lot the south shore will be like. 
Good Luck,
Mahlon


----------



## JoePa (Jul 24, 2009)

*Another Long Island Question*

I have another question...

We have a wedding in Glen Cove on 8/22 and are thinking about extending out stay for a couple days in Mystic.  

Now the question...  Would we be better off going to Mystic Thursday & Friday (8/20-21) and then out to Glen Cove via the New London - Orient Point ferry on Sat. morning or would we be better off doing the wedding first then take the ferry to New London for 2 days in Mystic.  I think we'll miss a lot of trafffic if we go to Glen Cove for the wedding first then drive to Orient Point on Sunday to catch the ferry.  We will be coming up from the Philly area.

Any other suggestions?  Thx for the help.

Joe


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are going to Glenn Cove on Friday afternoon/evening the traffic will be really bad from about 3:00pm to 8:00PM when traveling from the city or points west to Glenn Cove. The traffic from the city to Glen Cove or from Orient Point to Glenn Cove will be minor on Saturday all day and evening, unless there is an accident or something unforeseen like that. Figure about two hours driving time from Glenn Cove to the ferry or vice a versa.  Mystic may be less crowded on a Thursday/ Friday visit then a Sunday/Monday visit. Ferry reservations are a must!
Good Luck,
Mahlon


----------



## JoePa (Jul 24, 2009)

The wedding is at 3PM on Saturday.  Mapquest says it's a 3 hr drive to Glen Cove from home (S. of Philly) so we were planning to leave home around 9:30-10AM or so on Saturday morning.  

Will this give us enough time with traffic heading to Long Island for the weekend or do most folks travel after work on Friday night?

We are leaning toward driving to Mystic on Sunday.  The rooms are a little less expensive Sun/Mon and there is more availability at B&B's right in town. 

Thanks... We really appreciate the help.

Joe


----------



## shoney (Jul 24, 2009)

The ferry isn't usually a timesaver, just a more relaxing way to travel.  We have family in that area and we usually opt for the ferry, but many, many times the ones who drove around made it there faster!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok Mahlon can I drive the Hummer instead? I had a beemer and sold it for a Honda. I sit in horrific Boston commuter traffic daily. I don't want to on vacation and get stressed out which is why I did not want to drive further than NY. Maybe this was not such a good idea. I just want to go somplace driveable from MA where I will not be 7-9 hrs on the road wasting vaca time especially with the summer of rain and clouds we have had. 
Can only see Rock of Ages Granite Quarry, Cheese Factories and Clarks' Bears so many times driving North of Boston.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mahlon said:


> The traffic on the south side will likely be horrific on Friday, Saturday and Sunday of labor day weekend. If you want to sit in traffic jams with a bunch of Hummers and Beamers that is the place to be!
> Monday, the traffic should be considerably less on the south shore especially if traveling eastbound.
> The traffic on the main road of the north fork (Route 25) will be heavy, that weekend, but nothing compared to the parking lot the south shore will be like.
> Good Luck,
> Mahlon



PCgirl54,

I agree with Mahlon.  That's why I thought your idea of visiting the Hudson Valley was a better idea.

Richard


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 25, 2009)

We can't go any other weekend but Labor Day since we have a planned vaca in the fall. LI was the more attractive of the two because of the beaches and little towns to explore which we enjoy. I do appreciate the input from both of you on the traffic because that makes for a more enjoyable weekend and far less aggravation. 

At least I have the info on where to stay because this will be on my to do list. However do things shut down after Labor Day like other beach areas?

Hudson Valley seems to have several Mansions to tour around Hyde Park but not much else unless I am missing something.


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 25, 2009)

I think you will be fine on the north fork. You may see traffic but it will always be moving and no bumper to bumper type stuff.  Plenty to do there for a  long weekend. Lots of what you posted you were interested in is available in most of the North Fork towns.  The area doesn't shut down after labor day. The North Fork gets really busy busy in the Fall on the weekends.
If you must go to the ocean, I would suggest going through Riverhead to Westhampton Beach, turn right at Dune Road and go all the way to the end. You will be able to see many beautiful beach homes and experience some of the Hampton's with out the traffic jams. The sandy beach there will offer great views of the ocean and the bay and miles of beach walk on either side. If going to the ocean on that weekend, plan to go early and get there by 11:00am or so. The Parking lots fill up early on holiday weekends and sometimes they close dune road to incoming traffic.
You will have a great time. It will be crowded due to a holiday weekend but it will start to clear out, staring Sunday afternoon.
I live on the North Fork and would be happy to suggest things for you, if you  interested and to email me privately.
Good Luck,
Mahlon


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 25, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> We can't go any other weekend but Labor Day since we have a planned vaca in the fall. LI was the more attractive of the two because of the beaches and little towns to explore which we enjoy. I do appreciate the input from both of you on the traffic because that makes for a more enjoyable weekend and far less aggravation.
> 
> At least I have the info on where to stay because this will be on my to do list. However do things shut down after Labor Day like other beach areas?
> 
> Hudson Valley seems to have several Mansions to tour around Hyde Park but not much else unless I am missing something.



I am from LI, still have family there and love to visit.  Love the drive either North or South fork, love the Shelter Island trip.  But the LAST place on Earth
that you could drag me to on Labor or Memorial Day weekend is Long Island

Hudson Valley is definately a better idea, or Pennsylvania, Massachusetts   (or just about *anywhere* that weekend) 

As far as I am concerned Spring, or early Fall is best LI time.


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 25, 2009)

JoePa said:


> The wedding is at 3PM on Saturday.  Mapquest says it's a 3 hr drive to Glen Cove from home (S. of Philly) so we were planning to leave home around 9:30-10AM or so on Saturday morning.
> 
> Will this give us enough time with traffic heading to Long Island for the weekend or do most folks travel after work on Friday night?
> 
> ...


Getting on and off Long Island through the western bridges is always a crap shoot unless you travel in the wee hours of the day. One accident on the road you are on and it gets ugly really fast in the western part of the island and in the city area. Three hours to Glenn Cove from Philly is reasonable with no traffic. And the traffic shouldn't be bad when yo are planning to travel. If you don't want to be late, I would leave earlier and give myself a hour or so insurance. If you get there early its better then missing the service. The heavy traffic to eastern Long Island via the expressway will be on  later Friday afternoon and  early Friday evening.
Traffic to eastern Long Island and the ferry, on Sunday, should be a non issue unless there is an accident near Glenn Cove on the expressway. Like I said figure about two hours once you are on the expressway to the ferry. that assumes you are traveling with the rest of the traffic. If you prefer to go slower add another 30 mins. Once you are in Riverhead, avoid Route 25 and county road 58 when the expressway ends. Get over to Sound Ave at your earliest opportunity and follow that road to Orient. It will change names, route numbers and number of lanes a few times but just stay straight on that road and it will take you straight to the Ferry. Much nicer drive then the other possible ways to go.
Good luck,
Mahlon


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 25, 2009)

This morning I looked online at all the towns and resorts all of you posted and I wonder why I have not visited so far because there are so many things I would enjoy so I am glad for that. Decided to hold off on Labor Day due to hours and hours in traffic but glad to have the info for a future trip.  

Is early June peak time as the beaches/water is not warm at all.

If one did not take the Cross Island Ferry (80 minutes ride plus docking time)how long is the drive around to get to Riverhead?

Some fear Cape Cod which is 1 hr from me but I know if I leave early and get up early 8am to return one avoids the dreaded bridge tie ups or it is also hours and hours.

For those with a heat wave please do send it North or East. I love hot weather!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 25, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Hudson Valley seems to have several Mansions to tour around Hyde Park but not much else unless I am missing something.








 - Welcome to Boscobel House and Gardens

Boscobel is on the east side of the Hudson River across from West Point.  For additional information on Boscobel see http://www.boscobel.org/

The Hudson Valley has a lot more to offer than touring the mansions. You have several options for Hudson River cruises from different locations along the river; Winery Tours; Nature Centers; a variety of Museums; the US Military Academy at West Point; Antique Shopping and local theaters.
Here's a good overview of the Hudson Valley's rich History.   Here's the link from that site about Hudson River Cruises
.  The site these links came from - www.hudsonriver.com - has additional good information - click on the tabs near the top of their home page - River Towns, Travel Info, Things to Do, The River, and Resources.

Have a great Labor Day weekend whatever you chose.

Oh, I forgot to add the Culinary Institute of America in Hyde Park.  Interesting place to visit and have a meal.


Richard


----------



## Beverley (Jul 25, 2009)

If you took the New London Ferry landing at Orient Point, I would suggest you spend your first day on the North Fork.  Visit the wineries (maybe only one), walk through downtown Green Port and take in the beauty of the area as you drive through to the bran new Hilton Garden Inn  that was just completed across the street (Route 58) from the Tanger mall.  There are no Marriotts unless you travel to LIE exit 62/ 60 which is not really convenient.  (The Tanger Mall is at exit 72 on the LIE which is basically the last exit.)  

I would then drive around to the South Fork (via Riverhead) and pass through the Hamptons :whoopie: and on to see the Montauk Point light house.   You could see about a rental at Gurney's Inn.  It is a timeshare but also there are a number of rentals available there and it is right on the beach at Montauk.  

After Gurney's, I would head back to the North Shore and head to Port Jefferson and take the Bridgeport ferry back to Connecticut.  Before getting on the ferry, I would park the car and spend some time walking around Port Jefferson in the immediate vicinity of the ferry.  There are many shops  and places to eat and you will be at the ferry for ease of not missing it on your return.   

If the ferry is your plan, MAKE RESERVATIONS or you may have a problem.  They are both popular and it is a holiday weekend.  The ferry will be a nice boat ride and if the weather is good you can really enjoy the fresh sea air.  

I love LI.  Grew up there along the Nassau/ Suffolk boarder.  My parents live in Mattituck (North Shore) and it is heavenly.  

Beverley


----------



## Beverley (Jul 25, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> This morning I looked online at all the towns and resorts all of you posted and I wonder why I have not visited so far because there are so many things I would enjoy so I am glad for that. Decided to hold off on Labor Day due to hours and hours in traffic but glad to have the info for a future trip.
> 
> Is early June peak time as the beaches/water is not warm at all.
> 
> ...



From Cheshire Connecticut, it takes between 2.75 and 3.0 hours to get to Mattituck with out any major tie ups.  Mattituck is about one half hour from Orient Point.  Port Jefferson is before Mattituck but all the way North on the water so it takes just as long to go to Port Jeff as it does to go to Mattituck.  If you want to drive, I suggest early early morning going and returning by ferry.  Traffic builds especially on a Sunday night so I would not try to return by driving around.

Beverley


----------



## Beverley (Jul 25, 2009)

By the way we are enroute to HHI stopping in Southern VA.  It is 97 degrees today.  I blow some of this air North for you :rofl: :rofl: 

Beverley


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bev,thanks for the info. My beloved HH. I miss it so. Have fun!

Multiz-that pic of the Hudson Valley is beautiful.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 25, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Decided to hold off on Labor Day due to hours and hours in traffic but glad to have the info for a future trip.
> 
> Is early June peak time as the beaches/water is not warm at all.



My MIL and FIL live in Port Jefferson and we drive up from Maryland every couple of months.  In the summer weekends in general get fairly trafic-y traveling accross Long Island to both the North and South Fork.  You also want to avoid the trip driving through NYC during 7-9 am to the city and after 3 from the city during the week.

During the first couple of years of marriage I tried swimming in the sound and in the ocean on Long Island in June, July, and August.  I've probably been spoiled by the waters in the caribbean but I found the water way too cold.  Not the kind of water that feels refreshingly cold on a HOT day but you get used to it in a minute or two but the kind where it feels shockingly cold and 15 minutes later you are still shivering even though it is 85-90 outside.  Maybe after an especially long hot summer it might warm up a bit but not in June and not with the summers they have been having the last few years.  Its nice to walk along and dip your feet and toes in but not your body without a wetsuit unless you are under the age of 14.

I am keeping an eye out on the 10 month availability at Gurney's in Points for next May and September.  There are one bedrooms and studios available at the 10 month mark available for 2-7 day stay.  They are currently up to the 3rd week in May.  I doubt there will be any true summer inventory but I was hoping to snag a September 2010 weekend if it becomes available.

Gas is a little crazy on Long Island this summer.  2 weeks ago it was around $2.89 throughout many parts of Long Island and $0.40 cents cheaper in CT and less most other places.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 26, 2009)

I lived in MA my whole life and as an adult I do not swim in NE because the water is just too too cold for me even in the summer. 

We normally go to Maine Labor Day and it's like sticking my feet in ice and not pleasant but loads of people are swimming. Thats why I like FL gulf side and Hilton Head SC where it's warmer for me and I swim there.

And oh yes it rained Friday and today and most of last week except this Saturday. Yuck!!!


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.discoverlongisland.com/display_info.cfm/ID_name/what_to_do

If you plan to come by ferry..which I highly recommend..it begins the vacation once that ferry pulls away ...
You could begin at Pt. Jefferson..It's a smaller version of Newport RI...lots of shops, places to eat, places of interests, nice park on the water, nice playground for kids..and very, very busy in the summer..so take the earliest ferry..then head east towards Orient Point..between wineries and produce stands..but one of my favorites is Greenport...another walking town with history, shops, some B&B..but in prime season...most require two night stay..
then you could take the ferry from Greeport to Shelter Island..and big 10 minute ferry ride..ride to the other side and take the ferry to Sag Harbor..its sad and funny its the shortest ferry crossings I have ever seen...the plus is..
you save so much traffice doing it this way..then you have your choice to see Montauk going east..or the dreaded Hamptons going west..I am NOT a big Hampton fan..sorry..its just not my cup of tea..but so many friends coming to NY love to go there..and off season is great for me..just not summer time.
Another great Long Island location for beaches and sunsets...is Fire Island.
http://www.fireislandferries.com/restaurants/taste.html 
Ocean Beach has a great family crowd..and no cars are permitted in summer..and true Island feel..this is on the south shore, you can find reasonable hotels along the Long Island Expressway..to search out the towns you wish to visit..since you have a car.  And Robert Moses and Jones Beach are always a nice visit..check out some free shows: http://www.jonesbeach.com/index.php...le&catid=36:events-2008&id=39:boardwalk-bands


----------



## nerodog (Aug 2, 2009)

*long island/north fork fan*

My grandparents lived on the   north fork and had a farm ... loved Orient Pt, Greenport, Southold.... Patchogue... (SP) there are some nice wineries.. I would suggest visiting Shelter ISland from Greenport as well and hop over to Sag Harbor.. you can go from ferry to ferry and it makes a nice day trip...  its more built up now as years ago it was just farm land and just beautiful and peaceful.. go in the fall off season to have the roads to yourselves... once you hit Riverhead it gets real busy so stay off at the tip area and you will enjoy!


----------

